# Rachmaninoff's 'Vocalise' (Another music video)



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

A former classmate of mine randomly sent me the link to Anna Moffo singing Vocalise on Youtube the other night, and I very quickly was inspired to set Aragorn and Arwen's story to it. The first half of the video is slow storywise (the music is so beautiful it doesn't matter I think), essentially establishing the depth of their connection to each other, and then more events happen in the second half. It was the best I could do with the footage available.


----------



## MarieTregubovich (May 13, 2013)

Russian composers are amazing, and I was really in love with the piece when I first heard it being sung by an opera singer (who I believe teaches at a conservatory in Saint Petersburg). Her voice was so rich and thick, but I've also heard a recording of Anna Moffo singing the piece not too long ago, and I love how smooth her voice is. Her voice is like freshwater flowing down from a mountain, unless if you can think of a better simile . . . I bet there are tons.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, goodness! you've taken a vocalise -- deliberately without text for a reason -- and used it as the musical background for a literal literal story-telling. 

What you've done is oppose, I believe, the intention of the piece, meant to never have a concrete 'meaning' to anyone, to be freely open to whatever each individual listener thinks and feels about it.

I'm against it.


----------

